
Robomongo – 10 days left - yaddayadda
http://robomongo.org/
======
yaddayadda
Not sure how I should have titled the OP, since it's to the very informative
front page of Robomongo's site, but the important part is that they need
funding.

Funds are being raised through [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/save-
robomongo#/](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/save-robomongo#/)

I don't currently use Robomongo, but someone recently mentioned it as a useful
tool and, well I'm a sucker for high-quality, open-source projects - _I want
them to be able to succeed or fail based on the product 's merit not on the
team's ability to raise funds!_ So, I'm trying to do my part and bring them a
bit of HN visibility.

~~~
detaro
They need funding alright. So much that I nearly stopped scrolling down before
getting to the part where they told me what the funding would be even for. How
many GitHub stars they have apparently is more important.

It seems to be a database editor/GUI for MongoDB.

Upvoted anyways, seems like something people might be interested in.

